# Has anyone tried Evangers dog food??



## kjarels (Aug 21, 2007)

The canned dog food looks great and I also ordered a bag of their Pheasant dry food.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> The canned dog food looks great and I also ordered a bag of their Pheasant dry food.[/B]


Yes, like several of us here I ordered samples from them and received a large box of a variety of their canned food. I haven't tried any of the dry.
Some of the canned food was really weird. Like soup. Some was good. Sorry without looking at all of it I don't remember which was which. The cans that were loaf style were good. They seem to be one of the holistic, human grade food companies.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Yep I have tried both, neither of the boys liked their dry for some reason  Their food is supposed to be human grade with no additives and their canned has a very high rating with natural pet food stores, but also neither of my boys would eat it, not sure if it was just too rich for Koko but it went through him really fast, and Scooby just wouldn't eat it, but it's too high in protein for him anyway with his renal problem.
We also had stacks of free samples sent to us from Evangers and ended up giving it all to the no kill shelter in our town here, they really were so grateful too.  
I have just bought the Canidae chicken, lamb & fish all life stages and Koko loves it. I get both canned and dry.
Scooby eats mostly Castor & Pollux organics and nutramix canned and he is doing super well on that


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

We've tried it and my gang loved the dry pheasant for a few days, and then stop. They are on Raw diet now with Wysong synorgon kibble. The Evanger's canned food is similar to Merrick (if you are familiar with that). If your babies like it, it's good stuff. Be sure to email them about samples, I posted last year sometime about the samples we received, they sent a lot!


----------



## kjarels (Aug 21, 2007)

Gracie liked the canned dog food and just barfed it up. The canned dog food did not look like Merrick, however, I had thought it was going to be like a stew but instead it was more dry with chucks of chicken. 












> We've tried it and my gang loved the dry pheasant for a few days, and then stop. They are on Raw diet now with Wysong synorgon kibble. The Evanger's canned food is similar to Merrick (if you are familiar with that). If your babies like it, it's good stuff. Be sure to email them about samples, I posted last year sometime about the samples we received, they sent a lot![/B]


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I guess it depends which flavor you tried, they do have some chunky type (as does Merrick with some flavors), but their chicken drumsticks for example, is similar to Merricks Chicken flavor that has the "bones"- I think it's called Southern Comfort. I'm so sorry Gracie threw up  Hopefully she gets well soon, maybe it was too rich? I never gave mine the chunky flavor.


----------



## kjarels (Aug 21, 2007)

I think she must have a sensitive stomach, she does that a lot. 







> I guess it depends which flavor you tried, they do have some chunky type (as does Merrick with some flavors), but their chicken drumsticks for example, is similar to Merricks Chicken flavor that has the "bones"- I think it's called Southern Comfort. I'm so sorry Gracie threw up  Hopefully she gets well soon, maybe it was too rich? I never gave mine the chunky flavor.[/B]


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I've tried the whole chicken thighs on my bigger dog. They cook the food a special way I believe in the can. The smell was awful but my dog loved it!


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

We received samples from them. Pompom absolutely LOVED the dry pheasant food. He went nuts when the mailman delivered the box, he could smell it throught the box I guess. To this day, when we get a misc. box delivered to the house, Pompom gets soooo excited, thinking it may be a "treat" for him. They don't sell it close to here, so I don't buy it for him. I did order it once, he ate the whole bag, but I just never ordered it again for unknown reason...!!

Diane and Pompom


----------

